# Black Templars Storm Talon



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Stay Tuned.........


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can use these things with BA army? I want one so bad.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> Does anyone know if you can use these things with BA army? I want one so bad.


I don't see why you couldn't.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So far it's Codex: Space Marines only is why not.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Get the robogear condor! You can get 3 for the price of one storm talon.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

lav25gunner said:


> Get the robogear condor! You can get 3 for the price of one storm talon.


 
But it looks even worse.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

scscofield said:


> So far it's Codex: Space Marines only is why not.


Well, personally I would allow them to be used with a BA codex army. Of course they could make a BA themed army using the Space Marine codex and use them....Blood Angels are...after all..Space Marines.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

There is a whole thread about BA and it, I won't bother going into it here.

The model will look pretty cool as a BT model, just be sure you clear it with those you play against before game start OP.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's true that technically, it's only Codex: Space Marines at the moment. That being said, Games Workshop wants you to buy models. In their own stores, they've been known to encourage non-Blood Angels or Grey Knights Space Marine players to pick up Stormravens and use them in their games, because... well, why not? It's a Space Marine vehicle, and it's pretty clear that all Chapters have them at this point. 

I picked up a Stormtalon, and I use Codex: Blood Angels for my Lions Rampant Chapter (who are Ultramarines, genetically, but Assault Squads being Troops lets me play an army with a heavier emphasis on Fast Attack, which is much more my style.) Nobody locally has any issue with me using it as it appears in the White Dwarf-- especially since frankly, the Blood Angels have much more effective, durable, and competitive options which do similar things. Honestly, I look at the thing as GW's compromise with their internal agreement with Forge World-- they wouldn't directly port any more Forge World models like they did with Codex: Tau, and that meant they couldn't put the Land Speeder Tempest out as a kit, even though that's really the Space Marine air superiority craft. So they came up with something new instead. I mean, the thing is even armed in a remarkably similar way to the Tempest, is comparably durable, and costs a similar amount. And anybody can take a Land Speeder Tempest.

The one place I don't know how well a Stormtalon would fit would be Codex: Space Wolves. Kind of for the same reason the Wolves don't care for jump packs much-- Leman Russ taught them that a warrior's place was with both feet on the ground, and not flying around in the air.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

pchandler43 said:


> Well, personally I would allow them to be used with a BA codex army. Of course they could make a BA themed army using the Space Marine codex and use them....Blood Angels are...after all..Space Marines.


they want BA players buying the $82 stormchicken, not the stormfinger for almost half the price.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Just doing it for the hell of it. Not trying to play it, and i dont see us getting a new codex anytime soon.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

awesome


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i love the style of it, but the black looks abit streaky to me


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

khrone forever said:


> i love the style of it, but the black looks abit streaky to me


Thats what you get from flying into incoming fire!


Seriously though, not too happy with it. Im still relatively new to the hobby so it was good practice. It was a Mechanicus Gray wash over the base Codex Black, with some Leadbelcher drybrushing for scuffs.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I think that using it with SW would be a good idea, I will use 2 of them instead of my scouts and dread in pod. 
I thought if I attach them to a land rider (with assoult termis), and when they will come out on the board the talons showld destory some tanks while the land rider comes closer and the termis inside should assoult. But thats just an idea.


----------

